# turn table attached to band saw



## screaminghollow (Jan 3, 2016)

Thought cutting a "round" out of rough split from black walnut trunk would be easier with a turntable that attaches to the drill press and lets the piece rotate against the blade, but I have not seen anything like it. I could rough guestimate the cut, but if I have 20 to 30 similar pieces to cut, the turn table would make it much easier


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

All you need is a pivot point, not necessarily a whole turntable. Saw somebody make one for bowl blanks... It's an idea at least, not sure how accurate you need.

http://www.ttit.id.au/gadgets/gadgets.htm#Circle


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Norm Abrams demonstrated a good jig. A long board with end support that clamps to the bed and you drill and mount a pivot pin along the centerline.


----------

